# 26 Zoll für Kinder als Alternative zum Islabike



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, mein Sohn fährt seit vier Jahren mit seinem Islabike Beinn 24 durch die Gegend. 
Ein wahnsinnig gutes, schönes und leichtes Rad. Während seine Freunde sich mit ihren schweren Scotts und Cubes abmühen, pfeifft er die Berge deutlich leichter rauf. 
Nur wird das 24er jetzt zu klein und es geht an seine Schwester.
Am liebsten hätten wir jetzt das Islabike Beinn 26 large bestellt, nur leider leider leider liefert Islabike nicht mehr nach Deutschland. 
Welcher Hersteller hat denn sonst noch ein leichtes 26-Zoll im Angebot? Sollte unter 10 kg wiegen, keine Federgabel haben und eher 8 als 24 Gänge.
Samuel


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2014)

Magst du eventuell selbst schrauben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Nein, das krieg ich nicht hin.
Für alle die Räder bis 24 Zoll suchen kann ich übrigens pepperbikes empfehlen, aber die haben eben keine 26er mit Starrgabel
Samuel


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2014)

http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes.php kennst du schon??

das Pyro X13 wäre das, was du suchst... Starr, leicht, und erschwinglich...
http://kaniabikes.eu/PYRO_X13.php


----------



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Die haben keine 26-Zoll-Räder
und optisch gefallen sie uns auch nicht.


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2014)

okay - wie groß ist denn der Budgetrahmen??


----------



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Islabike würde mit den Schwalbereifen um die 500 kosten. Würde aber schon noch was drauf legen


----------



## Roelof (14. Oktober 2014)

sonst noch Anforderungen?? Sprich Scheibenbremse, oder Wunschteile??


----------



## Strich8 (14. Oktober 2014)

Samuel2812 schrieb:


> Die haben keine 26-Zoll-Räder



Das von Roelof verlinkte Kania X.13 hat 26-Zoll-Laufräder.


----------



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das Kania ist aber echt nicht schön. Suche einen ganz schlichten Rahmen ohne Knick oä


----------



## Samuel2812 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den Rädern von pakka? http://www.pakka.de/kids/aktuell/kid-26
hab ich eben im Netz gefunden, aber noch nie was davon gehört
zumindest die optik ist ok hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (14. Oktober 2014)

Samuel2812 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit den Rädern von pakka? http://www.pakka.de/kids/aktuell/kid-26
> hab ich eben im Netz gefunden, aber noch nie was davon gehört
> zumindest die optik ist ok hier


Optik ist ja ganz ok, aber für 450€ Altus Schrott ist schon ne Nummer.


----------



## fazanatas (14. Oktober 2014)

Meine Herren. Weil ein günstiges Schaltwerk verbaut ist, ist gleich das ganze Rad schlecht?


----------



## Ann (14. Oktober 2014)

ich finde das rad, selbst mit dem schaltwerk für den preis von 395,12 vollkommen ok. optisch gefällt es mir richtig gut und ich finde, gewicht und preis und zubehör passen auch gut zusammen, vor allem bei einem 26". würde mich auch interessieren, ob schon jemand erfahrungen dazu hat, hab die marke noch nie gesehen, gehört oder gelesen 
11,9 kg mit federgabel in 26" vom vorjahresmodell fürs gleiche geld ist auch nicht so schlecht. jetzt würde mich aber interessieren, ob das wirklich das endgewicht, also mit schutzblechen, ständer etc. ist.


----------



## drehvial (15. Oktober 2014)

Pakka ist nicht mehr (und nicht weniger) als ein Münchner Radladen mit einer Hausmarke. Hier fahren auch relativ viele Kinder auf den 20 und 24 Zoll Rädern von denen rum, und die finde ich schon mal besser als 95% von dem was sonst so rum fährt.
Wirklich beurteilen kann ich die Qualität der Räder aber nicht. Die 26" die so rumfahren werden meist von Leuten gefahren, die immer mit dem Rad unterwegs sind (hilft das was zur Einschätzung?).
Die Inhaber des Ladens scheinen teilweise etwas spezielle Einschätzungen zu haben (Federgabel, Scheibenbremse)


----------



## schoeppi (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage ist ob so eine Zwischenlösung sinnvoll ist.
Wir sind von 24 Zoll auf ein "richtiges" MTB umgestiegen, also kein Kinderbike mehr.
Vielleicht im Bikemarkt mal schauen? 
Jetzt gibts zwar keine 26" mehr, aber 27.5 ist ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2014)

danke drehvial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

